# Kann manche Internetseiten unter Gentoo nicht flüssig nutzen

## murks86

Hallo,

ich muss mich mal wieder mit einem Problem an euch wenden:

Ich nutze einen Toshiba Satellite A100-688 (techn. Daten: http://www.dooyoo.de/notebook/toshiba-satellite-a100-688/details/ ) und nutze zum Surfen üblicherweise Firefox 3.0.1, habe mir zu Testzwecken aber auch mal Konqueror zugelegt. Konkret geht es darum, dass einige Websiten einfach nicht flüssig laufen wollen unter Gentoo (egal ob Konqueror oder Firefox). Teilweise kann man diese Seiten nichtmal vernünftig und ohne Hänger scrollen, was natürlich ein enormes Ärgernis darstellt.

Besonders anfällig scheinen Seiten wie der Saxowebtrader oder Facebook zu sein. Aber auch "normale" Seiten wie handelsblatt.com sind nicht ruckelfrei scrollbar. Für die Flashunterstützung habe ich mir http://gentoo-portage.com/net-www/netscape-flash emerged.

Kann mir hier irgendjemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich dieses Problem in den Griff bekomme?

Danke!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Servus,

da du keine Beispiel-Webseite genannt hast ist des schwer zu diagnostizieren, aber wie du schon richtig vermutet hast könnte Flash das Übel sein. Daher nutze ich Firefox-Plugins/Erweiterungen wie Flashblog.. dann Ruckeln manche Seiten nicht gleich so schlimm, nur weil ein Werbe-Banner eingebaut ist, auf den der normale User gerne Verzichten kann.

Ich hab Technische Diskussionen zu dem Thema nicht richtig mit verfolgt, aber es scheint wohl ein Problem mit dem Linux-Flash-Player zu sein das er eine Unterstützung der GPU (noch) nicht nutzen kann um die Inhalte zu Rendern. So muss dies (noch) die CPU erledigen, wenn du für die CPU-Last eine Anzeige hast siehst du wie sie in die Höhe schießt sobald Flash-Inhalte auftauchen.

Ob und in wie weit diese Renderunterstützung von dem Verwendeten GPU-Chip abhängen oder das Problem mit der neuen 10er-Flash Version verschwindet kann ich nicht sagen.

Mein Tipp daher: Flashblocker verwenden und deinen Firefox auf die Aktuelle Version 3.0.3 updaten (Sicherheit!).

Chris

----------

## murks86

Ja, Beispiele wären www.facebook.com (im eingeloggten Zustand) und zum Beispiel www.handelsblatt.com

Die Flashunterstützung ist integraler Bestandteil einiger Webseiten, sodass mir ein pauschales blocken von Flashinhalten nicht sonderlich weiterhilft. ;(

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Versuchs ma mit der Flash 10 Beta aus portage.

Sebastian

----------

## murks86

Hi,

die Beta habe ich eben mal ausprobiert. Brachte auf www.facebook.com und www.handelsblatt.com keinerlei Besserung. An was könnte es denn noch liegen (mal angenommen, ich würde mit meinem Tipp auf Flash falsch liegen)?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *murks86 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> die Beta habe ich eben mal ausprobiert. Brachte auf www.facebook.com und www.handelsblatt.com keinerlei Besserung. An was könnte es denn noch liegen (mal angenommen, ich würde mit meinem Tipp auf Flash falsch liegen)?

 

richtiger grafikkartentreiber? (welche karte? dri funktioniert?)

----------

## Evildad

Hast Du wie schon erwähnt mal geschaut ob die CPU Auslastung sehr hoch ist wenn Du auf diesen Seiten bist.

Wie sieht es denn mit Deiner Speicherauslastung aus? Hast Du mehrere Tabs auf oder hast Du nur exklusiv diese Seite offen?

Ein wenig mehr Infos würden uns und auch Dir helfen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmmm. Handelsblatt.com scheint wirklich nicht das von mir vermutete Flashproblem zu haben. Bei mir ruckelt die Seite lediglich die ersten 4 Sekunden wenn sie noch im aufbau ist.

Verwendest du den Closed-Source Grafikkartentreiber von Ati? Wenn nicht probier den mal aus. Ich hab leider keine ATI-Karte und kenne daher nicht die genauen Performance-Unterschiede.

----------

## murks86

Die im Laptop verbaute Karte ist: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 HyperMemory bis zu 512 MB - PCI Express x16 (auf der Graka selbst sind 256MB Speicher)

Die CPU-Auslastung auf facebook ist während Scrollvorgängen (aber nur da) recht hoch, nämlich zwischen 88% und 94%. Wenn man die Seite einfach nur betrachtet, ist die CPU-Auslastung verursacht durch firefox vernachlässigbar. Auf anderen Seite entsteht beim Scrollen keine nennenswerte zusätzliche CPU-Belastung durch Firefox. Wenn ich normale Seiten in anderen Tabs geöffnet habe, hat das auf die Performance der Problemseiten keinen nennenswerten Einfluss. Wenn ich jedoch mehrer Problemseiten in versch. Tabs geöffnet habe, scheint die Performance (vom Gefühl her) noch schlechter zu sein. Ich habe 1GB Arbeitsspeicher, wovon lediglich 45% genutzt werden. Ich gehe daher nicht von einem Speicherproblem aus.

Am Grafikkartentreiber bin ich noch dran. Bin noch nicht so bewandert, um da direkt eine Antwort geben zu können  :Smile:  Werde mich bemühen die Antwort noch heue liefern zu können.

Update: Ich nutze wohl aktuell den vom Kernel bereitgestellten Treiber für die Grafikkarte. In der xorg.conf ist einfach auf einen Driver "radeon" verwiesen, welchen ich manuell keinesfalls installiert habe, sodass eigentlich nur diese Möglichkeit verbleibt. Bin mir da aber nicht abschließend sicher. Falls jemand weiß, wie ich das sicher herausbekommen kann, wäre ich über eine kurze Info dankbar.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *murks86 wrote:*   

> Update: Ich nutze wohl aktuell den vom Kernel bereitgestellten Treiber für die Grafikkarte. In der xorg.conf ist einfach auf einen Driver "radeon" verwiesen, welchen ich manuell keinesfalls installiert habe, sodass eigentlich nur diese Möglichkeit verbleibt. Bin mir da aber nicht abschließend sicher. Falls jemand weiß, wie ich das sicher herausbekommen kann, wäre ich über eine kurze Info dankbar.

 

geb mal in der konsole "glxinfo" ein. (mesa-progs muss dafür installiert sein)

dort sollte in den ersten zeilen "direct rendering: yes" stehte und nicht "no", vermutlich steht be idir aber ein "no", da der open source radeon treiber afaik deinen grafikchip nicht unterstüzt, versuche mal den closed source ati treiber (kernel korrekt einstellen + emerge ati-drivers + xorg-server mit richtigen use flags emergen + xorg.conf (automatisch) anpassen (lassen)).

infos für den treiber steht auch im gentoo wiki

----------

## murks86

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *murks86 wrote:*   Update: Ich nutze wohl aktuell den vom Kernel bereitgestellten Treiber für die Grafikkarte. In der xorg.conf ist einfach auf einen Driver "radeon" verwiesen, welchen ich manuell keinesfalls installiert habe, sodass eigentlich nur diese Möglichkeit verbleibt. Bin mir da aber nicht abschließend sicher. Falls jemand weiß, wie ich das sicher herausbekommen kann, wäre ich über eine kurze Info dankbar. 
> 
> geb mal in der konsole "glxinfo" ein. (mesa-progs muss dafür installiert sein)
> 
> dort sollte in den ersten zeilen "direct rendering: yes" stehte und nicht "no", vermutlich steht be idir aber ein "no", da der open source radeon treiber afaik deinen grafikchip nicht unterstüzt, versuche mal den closed source ati treiber (kernel korrekt einstellen + emerge ati-drivers + xorg-server mit richtigen use flags emergen + xorg.conf (automatisch) anpassen (lassen)).
> ...

 

Du hast recht. Bei mir steht bei Direct Rendering tatsächlich no. Dann werde ich mich nachher mal an die Installation dieses Treibers machen und dann berichten, ob das das Problem lösen konnte.

----------

## murks86

Ok, habe inzwischen den Closed-Source Treiber laut wiki installiert und das Problem scheint nun behoben. Facebook und auch andere Seiten gehen ab wie eine Rakete! Vielen dank an alle, die geholfen haben  :Smile: 

----------

